# MALTESE BREEDERS IN PENNSYLVANIA!!!



## TheRookie23 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey, new to the site and already have a wonderful 2 year old maltese named Rookie. My family and I are so happy with him and we want to buy another one. Are there any breeders in western, pa that anyone has a clue about. We have beens earching all over but we couldn't find any place that had any?

please help me out

-Matt


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

It is not necesarry to post the same topic under every category.

This does belong in this (breeder) section.

Good Luck in your search. Are you looking for a male, or female?

Welcome to SM.


----------



## TheRookie23 (Apr 11, 2008)

we are looking for a female but as a house pet....not as a show dog and we do not want to breed it either


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

My Benny is from Chrisman...he is in PA...according to his website he has available puppies too.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Chrisman's is in New Jersey. You might also visit this site for available breeder's.
http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/favorite.htm

Count your lucky stars if you are able to find a breed type female right now. No one who wants a companion wants a "show dog". But you do want a companion who looks like a nice Maltese.


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

> Hey, new to the site and already have a wonderful 2 year old maltese named Rookie. My family and I are so happy with him and we want to buy another one. Are there any breeders in western, pa that anyone has a clue about. We have beens earching all over but we couldn't find any place that had any?
> 
> please help me out
> 
> -Matt[/B]


You indicate that you don't want to breed your new addition. Have you considered a rescue Maltese as a possibility?


----------



## TheRookie23 (Apr 11, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=562556
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we have counted that out because we want to start fresh with a puppy although i have heard good things from rescued ones, i want about a 2-3 month new born so we can raise it ourselves so it comes accustomed to our being...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=562632
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Matt,

To be frank, I have some concerns with someone that blows in here and posts the identical message in just about every forum... then says that they want a 2 month old Maltese...  

Guy to guy here Matt ... you need to spend a whole lot more time reading and researching things than what you have apparently done so far...

Steve


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

> Chrisman's is in New Jersey. You might also visit this site for available breeder's.
> http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/favorite.htm
> 
> Count your lucky stars if you are able to find a breed type female right now. No one who wants a companion wants a "show dog". But you do want a companion who looks like a nice Maltese.[/B]


Chrisman is in PA, Not New Jersey..They are in Stroudsberg PA.
We made the trip


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=562676
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i want about a 2-3 month new born...
[/B][/QUOTE]

Matt,

To be frank, I have some concerns with someone that blows in here and posts the identical message in just about every forum... then says that they want a 2 month old Maltese...  

Guy to guy here Matt ... you need to spend a whole lot more time reading and researching things than what you have apparently done so far...

Steve
[/B][/QUOTE]
I think what is trying to be said here is that maltese should not leave a breeder before 12 weeks old. They are just so little, and have some concerns about becoming hypoglycemic, if it is not caught it can be deadly!!! Rescue can be such a blessing! You would be amazed at how adaptable these little guys are. Rescues tend to just be happy to be loved!! Good luck in your search, but please look into rescue, sometimes they have pups too.


----------



## TheRookie23 (Apr 11, 2008)

haha my bad fellows...I got my first Maltese whenever it was 3.5 months old...i meant to push the 4 key but i guess i had 2 on my mind for something....i knew that 2 months is two soon to be taking a risk....


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=562632
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are pups in rescues that need saving every day. You will *NOT* find a responsible breeder that will let their pups go before the age of 12 weeks.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> haha my bad fellows...I got my first Maltese whenever it was 3.5 months old...i meant to push the 4 key but i guess i had 2 on my mind for something....i knew that 2 months is two soon to be taking a risk....[/B]


thanks for clarifying that!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=562676
> 
> 
> 
> ...



we have counted that out because we want to start fresh with a puppy although i have heard good things from rescued ones, i want about a 2-3 month new born so we can raise it ourselves so it comes accustomed to our being...
[/B][/QUOTE]
There are pups in rescues that need saving every day. You will *NOT* find a responsible breeder that will let their pups go before the age of 12 weeks.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Opps I am sorry. I did not see your new post.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Congrats on your decision to get a second Maltese. I find that 2 is the best number to have.

I looked at the American Maltese Association breeder listing (http://www.americanmaltese.org/2007_AMA_Breeders_List_03-16.pdf) and there are about 8 breeders listed. I don't know any of them personally so I can't comment. You should give them a call and see who has puppies and who you like best.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Isn't there also a dog show coming up in western PA? Maybe that's a good place to start.


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

We rescued my little Jeter at 4 Months Old and We Just Love him to pieces!! It is possible to find a rescue that is still a puppy :wub: :wub: Good Luck in your search :thumbsup:


----------



## TheRookie23 (Apr 11, 2008)

thanks for the help everyone...i really appreciate it...

good news too...we found two places that have females we are looking for and are going to go see them within the next week....hope we find a good one


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

Congrats, good luck, be sure to let us know, and we want pics


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

My Mia is also a Chrisman puppy..Chris and Manny are located in PA, we also made the trip there, to pick up Mia, just like Moxie's Mom. Chris and Manny are a pleasure to work with. 

Good Luck to you!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> name='Tina' post='562627' date='Apr 11 2008, 04:33 PM' Chrisman's is in New Jersey. You might also visit this site for available breeder's.
> http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/favorite.htm
> 
> Count your lucky stars if you are able to find a breed type female right now. No one who wants a companion wants a "show dog". But you do want a companion who looks like a nice Maltese.
> ...


I stand corrected. :blush:


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

How did your breeder visits go?


----------



## Maggie3508 (May 7, 2008)

Hi this is TheRookie23's sister... and the first breeder visit didnt go to well...but we found another one and we bought her...she is 8 weeks old now and we get her in 2 weeks


----------

